# Hull ma Police



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Dam these cars are nice,I was down there today taking pics to do a model one.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

East Bridgewaters are nice too, they're tinted out.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Yeah, the black rims are nice. They give it that "Murdered Out" look......


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I Like EB's better


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

The door decal is a little weak. I agree with soxrock that the black rims are a cool look. At the end of the day I'd rather have a good car with bad decals vs. a shit car with awsome graphics.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

they've come a long way from the the powder blue station wagons back in the 70's


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> they've come a long way from the the powder blue station wagons back in the 70's


Which were still better than Braintree's "rainbow patrol" of the 1970's. Red, green, white, you name it.


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

My hometown has some really sharp looking black'n'whites, mostly black, with a nice looking badge.

http://www.websterpolice.com/


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Shes all done and here are the pics


















PS dunkins is under construction lol.


----------

